# Mike & Carol



## awman86 (Jan 27, 2012)

Thought I would share my beautiful tiels with you. Carol use to be really friendly and loved to sit on my finger but she laid an egg recently and has turned very crabby. Mike the WF Pied is my favorite, as Carol turned vicous, Mike became friendly and loves to chat to me at the front of the aviary. he says hello (very faintly) and wolf whistles at me.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Gorgeous cockatiels


----------



## awman86 (Jan 27, 2012)

I don't use foul language only said the b word


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm assuming the pics of your sweeties are from the Aviary you bought them at. I can pick out Mike.. but not Carol.  

Welcome aboard! Great crew here! Yes, they can get very testy if they have laid eggs or are getting ready to. I edited your post a bit, please refrain from foul language as this is a family forum and we have many children on here. Could you post pics of your two now that you have them home?


----------



## awman86 (Jan 27, 2012)

that's Carol, I had them in this cage but due to all the rust I moved them into the aviary. I had a cage I was going to put them in but my boyfriend bought rainbow lorikeets and put them in there.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

There's Carol!  So you already have an aviary set up? You have only listed 2 as # of Cockatiels.. are they in with other types of birds? Was that pictures of your aviary that you showed?


----------



## awman86 (Jan 27, 2012)

Sorry for not explaining properly. I only own Mike and Carol. The Lutinos/platinums/cinnamon whatever they are, are my roommates. He let me put my birds in with his. there's a divider in the aviary and on the other side are lutino scaly breasted lorikeets. Mike chats to the male lori, so cute to watch.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Ahhhh.. I see. I thought you said the cage you were going to put your Tiels in was taken by your boyfriend's Loris? So, you guys don't follow typical quarantine procedures when getting new birds? There are a lot of birds there.. and if you just keep putting new birds in, you could be possibly putting a sick bird in there and not knowing it. It really could make your whole flock sick and even worse.


----------



## awman86 (Jan 27, 2012)

Am I not making my posts clear or are u assuming I don't know anything because you know everything. Yes these are my first cockatiels NOT my first birds. I had Mike and Carol in a separate cage, one that had a lot of rust and I bought another cage to put them in but my bf bought a pair of rainbow lori's before I had the chance to put them in there. They are nowhere near the aviary snd am not going to add them with the birds. I moved the rusted cage next to the aviary a little more then a month ago. I only added them to the aviary about two weeks ago and she laid an egg a few days later. I would never buy a bird and put them straight with other birds. I wanted to share photos of my birds that I think are beautiful why do I have to defend myself?


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Not putting you on the defensive.. I was just questioning what you had typed. Where are you from? What general area. 

I get confused because of what you are typing. You talking of them going in the aviary with the Loris and you type.. that your boyfriend got a pair of Loris and put them in the cage that you were going to put your Tiels in. And next sentence you say they are no where near the Aviary and you are not going to add them with the birds. Then you say you have already moved them in with the birds. So, yes, then I am confused. lol And not at any point does it mention how long or which birds or whatever.


----------



## awman86 (Jan 27, 2012)

I get what you are saying now. Thete are two pairs of lorikeets. My bf has a pair of rainbow lorikeets which are in my cage separate from the other birds. In the aviary on the other side of the divider from the cockatiels there Are a pair of Lutino scaly breasted lorikeets. My cockatiels are the two pieds, Mike the white face and Carol the normal which I added to the aviary months after I got them. I understand the confusion now. I'm from Australia but I can't use that as an excuse for my poor grammar.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

I just wasn't sure if what you were saying was getting scrambled by a translator function or something. That's why I asked where you were from. 

They are very pretty birds.  Do you know much about their background? Like how old they are etc? Are they used to being aviary birds? If she wasn't and she has now laid an egg.. . she could be extra possessive of it, on top of the normal hormones.


----------



## awman86 (Jan 27, 2012)

She's over a year and he's about 5 years old. No they're not aviary birds which explains the b word i used to describe her behaviour earlier. The lady who owned them before me had the male with another female, they had bred succesfully but she died and got this new female about 6 months ago from a pet shop, she was hand tamed and friendly until she laid this egg (not fertile though they have been mating). She's agressive to the other birds though I don't blame her, they keep sticky beaking. I don't know much else. I'm hoping to get a baby out of them that I can handraise and keep inside with me.


----------



## cockatiels808 (Jan 25, 2012)

WOW! Im jealous! Beautiful birds and I especially love your aviary! Wonderful!


----------



## Cathat (Nov 26, 2011)

So cute! And cool!


----------



## SunnysMama (Feb 15, 2012)

They are very cute!


----------

